# Elle voudrait qu'elle lui écrive une lettre



## yly

bonsoir!

quelle est la différence entre:

- Elle voudrait lui écrire une lettre
et
- Elle voudrait qu'elle lui écrive une lettre

Il y a deux modes différents dans les phrases, je devrais mettre les phrases en contexte, mais je ne comprends pas, quelles sont les autres différences?

Merci


----------



## jann

Bonjour Yly 

_Elle (Marie) voudrait lui écrire_ 
_Elle (Marie) voudrait qu'elle (Marie) lui écrive_ 

Pour employer le subjonctif, il faut que le sujet de la proposition subordonnée (la partie de la phrase qui commence par "que") soit différent que celui de la proposition principale.  Si ce n'est pas le cas, on n'emploie ni le subjonctif ni l'indicatif dans la proposition subordonnée, mais plutôt une construction infinitive.  

Donc il faut dire _Elle (Marie) voudrait lui écrire_ au lieu de _Elle (Marie) voudrait qu'elle (Marie) lui écrive_.  En revanche, si le 2e "elle" faisait référence à une autre fille, ce serait correct sur le plan grammatical de dire _Elle (Marie) voudrait qu'elle (Jeanette) lui écrive_, mais pour éviter l'ambiguïté, on remplacerait au moins un "elle" par le prénom de la fille en question !


----------



## Corsicum

Bonsoir,
Je crois comprendre que les deux n’ont pas la même signification :
Elle-1 = Maria / Elle-2 = Anna / Lui = Jean 
_Maria voudrait écrire une lettre à Jean = Elle voudrait lui écrire une lettre_
_Maria voudrait que Anna écrive une lettre à Jean = Elle voudrait qu'elle lui écrive une lettre_
_Maria voudrait que Anna écrive une lettre à elle même(Maria) = Elle voudrait qu'elle lui écrive une lettre_
*Je suis un cancre en grammaire, d’autres corrigeront ou te donneront des précisions*

*Edit : Merci* *jann, je n’avais pas vu ta réponse, je supprime si j'ai fait une erreur ?*


----------



## Necsus

jann said:


> Pour employer le subjonctif, il faut que le sujet de la proposition subordonnée (la partie de la phrase qui commence par "que") soit différent que celui de la proposition principale. Si ce n'est pas le cas, on n'emploie ni le subjonctif ni l'indicatif dans la proposition subordonnée, mais plutôt une construction infinitive.
> 
> Donc il faut dire _Elle (Marie) voudrait lui écrire_ au lieu de _Elle (Marie) voudrait qu'elle (Marie) lui écrive_. En revanche, si le 2e "elle" faisait référence à une autre fille, ce serait correct sur le plan grammatical de dire _Elle (Marie) voudrait qu'elle (Jeanette) lui écrive_, mais pour éviter l'ambiguïté, on remplacerait au moins un "elle" par le prénom de la fille en question !


C'est la même chose en italien:
_Elle (Marie) voudrait lui écrire_ = Lei (Marie) vorrebbe scrivergli;
_Elle (Marie) voudrait qu'elle (Marie) lui écrive_ = Lei (Marie) vorrebbe che lei (Marie) gli scrivesse;
_Elle (Marie) voudrait qu'elle (Jeanette) lui écrive_ = Lei (Marie) vorrebbe che lei (Jeanette) gli scrivesse.


----------



## yly

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!

Mais si je dis:

- Elle voudrait lui avoir écrit une lettre

Est-ce que le mode utilisé est correct?

Merci


----------



## Necsus

yly said:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!
> 
> Mais si je dis:
> 
> - Elle voudrait lui avoir écrit une lettre
> 
> Est-ce que le mode utilisé est correct?
> 
> Merci


Che intendi con 'le mode'? Nel tuo esempio il modo è sempre l'_infinito_, quello che cambia è il _tempo_, da presente a passato:
- vorrebbe scrivergli;
- vorrebbe avergli scritto.


----------



## yly

mais si je dis:

Elle voudrait qu'elle lui écrive une lettre

Le mode change!Tu n'as pas vu ce que j'ai écrit avant!


----------



## itka

> Che intendi con 'le mode'? Nel tuo esempio il modo è sempre l'_infinito_, quello che cambia è il _tempo_, da presente a passato:
> - vorrebbe scrivergli =  _Elle voudrait lui écrire_
> - vorrebbe avergli scritto = _elle voudrait lui avoir écrit_


Hai ragione Necsus ! 
Non c'è un'altro modo di dire.


----------



## yly

Le frasi poste nella discussione erano tre!

- Elle voudrait lui écrire une lettre
- Elle voudrait qu'elle lui *écrive* une lettre QUI il modo cambia!
- Elle voudrait lui avoir écrit une lettre

je devrais mettre les phrases en contexte et expliquer les différences qu'il y a

Merci


----------



## jann

D'accord, donc on vous a donné ces phrases.

La phrase _Elle voudrait qu'elle luiécrive une lettre_ n'est correcte que si les deux "elles" font référence à deux personnes différentes.  Et dans ce cas, la femme A exerce son influence sur la femme B, et c'est en raison de cette expression de volition qu'il faut absolument mettre _écrire_ au subjonctif.

Quand il n'y a qu'une seule femme, il n'y a pas une expression d'influence sur quelqu'un d'autre, donc pas de subjonctif, et il faut une construction infinitive.  Les deux options _Elle voudrait lui écrire une lettre vs.  Elle voudrait lui avoir écrit une lettre_ indiquent donc une seule femme, et il n'y a qu'une différence du temps.  

Comprenez-vous mieux maintenant ?


----------



## brian

yly said:


> Le frasi poste nella discussione erano tre!
> 
> - Elle voudrait lui écrire une lettre = Lei vorrebbe scrivergli una lettera
> - Elle voudrait qu'elle lui *écrive* une lettre = Lei vorrebbe che lei (_un'altra donna!_) gli scrivesse una lettera QUI il modo cambia! _in che senso??_
> - Elle voudrait lui avoir écrit une lettre = Lei vorrebbe avergli scritto una lettera



Non capisco cosa intendi con "il modo cambia." Ti riferisci alla differenza tra _écrive_ (congiuntivo, presente) e _scrivesse_ (congiuntivo, imperfetto)? Questa è semplicemente una differenza del _tempo_ (non del modo) del verbo.

Oppure ti riferisci alla differenza tra (1) _vouloir + _infinito (*modo indefinito*) e (2) _vouloir_ _que_ + congiuntivo (*modo finito*)? In questo caso funziona esattamente come in italiano, come vedi sopra. E se si tratta della _stessa_ persona, cioè se il soggetto di "voudrait" e il soggetto di "écrire" sono uguali, allora come in italiano il modo *non cambia*: si deve usare l'infinito!


----------



## Necsus

yly said:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!
> Mais si je dis:
> - Elle voudrait lui avoir écrit une lettre
> Est-ce que le mode utilisé est correct?
> Merci


Era già stato detto che l'infinito è l'unico modo corretto, se il soggetto di principale e subordinata è lo stesso.


yly said:


> mais si je dis:
> Elle voudrait qu'elle lui écrive une lettre
> Le mode change!Tu n'as pas vu ce que j'ai écrit avant!


Io ho visto tutto, come cerco di fare sempre, mentre tu non hai scritto tutto, come bisognerebbe fare sempre.


yly said:


> Le frasi poste nella discussione erano tre!
> - Elle voudrait lui écrire une lettre
> - Elle voudrait qu'elle lui *écrive* une lettre QUI il modo cambia!
> - Elle voudrait lui avoir écrit une lettre
> je devrais mettre les phrases en contexte et expliquer les différences qu'il y a
> Merci


Lì il modo _cambierebbe_ (e avresti dovuto metterla nel post precedente al posto di quella con l'infinito passato), però la frase, come detto, non è da prendere in considerazione se non viene specificato un soggetto diverso, in quanto agrammaticale.


----------

